# I had wine the other night...



## 22443 (Apr 12, 2005)

I only had a glass of wine this weekend and I felt fine the next day. In fact, my IBS really hasn't been that bad the past few weeks...except these past few days, I've had horrible gas and some stomachaches. But no D, so I'm really no going to complain.Anyway, what can you guys get away with drinking?


----------



## 20829 (Oct 5, 2005)

I seem to be fine with wine. I haven't tried liquor since the IBS but I def. CANNOT drink beer.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Its weird, but i have times when my IBS is fine, and then i'll have a few bad days and then fine.I drink wine very often, mostly without problems.


----------

